# Rocket Stove Riser Tube, Creating a Vortex



## DevilsBrew (May 8, 2013)

Wish I could try this one out.


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2013)

It doesn't take much to make a rocket stove for experimenting. Go for it. Here are some places to chat with folks about designs.

http://donkey32.proboards.com/index.cgi
http://www.permies.com/forums/f-125/rocket-stoves


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, begreen.  In my opinion, the folks at permies & donkey32 are too set in their ways.  They tend to be old fashioned and easily dismiss change.  Heck, I'm a less mass & round riser kind of gal and they still focus on square risers with huge benches.

You are stuck with me.  I like you guys!    Again, this is my opinion.


----------



## Jags (May 8, 2013)

Why the "wish".  Dig a hole in the back yard and get to work.


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 8, 2013)

I will in the future.  Right now I am renting a farmhouse which is limiting.  I am also at the beginning stage of studying metalworking.


----------



## Jags (May 8, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I will in the future. Right now I am renting a farmhouse which is limiting. I am also at the beginning stage of studying metalworking.


 
Obviously - you are not afraid to scratch your nail polish.


----------



## Billybonfire (May 8, 2013)

Hi folks,
I like the idea of a spin to the flame in a rocket stove.
Did a bit of an experiment myself with a rocket stove/Swedish candle, drilled a 2" hole down the length of a softwood round and a hole near the bottom to meet it, made a great tall flame and think it lasted a bit longer than a Swedish candle with the usual chainsaw cuts. What do you think ? -


----------



## Jags (May 8, 2013)

Billybonfire said:


> What do you think ? -


 
I think that after one too many beers, trying to watch that flame would make me tip over.


----------



## Billybonfire (May 8, 2013)

One neat thing I found with it was I could control the burn by turning the hole into or away from the wind


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 8, 2013)

I had to actually google "swedish candle".  Lol.  I learn something new every day.


----------



## Delta-T (May 8, 2013)

why has noone invented the Swedish Candle with beer holder attachment? Am I missing something here? We might even call it a Beer Holder with Swedish Candle Attachment...no?


----------



## Billybonfire (May 8, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> why has noone invented the Swedish Candle with beer holder attachment? Am I missing something here? We might even call it a Beer Holder with Swedish Candle Attachment...no?


 
Thought you guys liked cold beer


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 9, 2013)

Jags said:


> Why the "wish". Dig a hole in the back yard and get to work.


 
I have been thinking about it since your post and now I am going to try to build a tiny grover rocket stove pizza oven made out of bricks this summer. The build will be temporary and easy to put together and take apart.  I have seen ones like it on youtube.  I won't need any mortar and can use steel mesh or cast iron grates to reinforce the top. 

Thanks for the push, man.


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks for the push, man.


 
I am always willing to help push people over the edge.


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 10, 2013)

This reminds of going to car shows and there is always that one guy...


----------

